# Sheepshead rigs?



## PompChaser315 (Feb 18, 2011)

What kind of rigs are yall using to fish for these delicious sumbitches from Bob Sikes and Pickens pier? Split shot? Carolina? Favorite hook? I ASSume a carolina rig due to the water being a bit deeper but am not sure. Thank you in advance


----------



## DLo (Oct 2, 2007)

For deeper water, say over 8’, I use a Carolina rig with as little weight as I can get away with, 15lb flouro tied to 20lb braid. For shallower water I use basically the same rig, but with a popping cork and a stopper for setting depth.


----------



## etrade92 (Jul 30, 2015)

Drop shot rig. Main line to barrel swivel to 10-20lb of 4-foot fluorocarbon. Tie on a number one octopus hook half way down. At the bottom of the tag end tie a quick snap. Use the quick snap to add or remove dipsey sinkers in varying sizes to figure what’s best.

Also those football head/hook sheepshead jig heads work really good too.


----------



## PompChaser315 (Feb 18, 2011)

DLo said:


> For deeper water, say over 8’, I use a Carolina rig with as little weight as I can get away with, 15lb flouro tied to 20lb braid. For shallower water I use basically the same rig, but with a popping cork and a stopper for setting depth.


That's what I was thinkin. Thanks, DLo


----------



## PompChaser315 (Feb 18, 2011)

etrade92 said:


> Drop shot rig. Main line to barrel swivel to 10-20lb of 4-foot fluorocarbon. Tie on a number one octopus hook half way down. At the bottom of the tag end tie a quick snap. Use the quick snap to add or remove dipsey sinkers in varying sizes to figure what’s best.
> 
> Also those football head/hook sheepshead jig heads work really good too.


Thanks man I will give it a shot!


----------



## SurfRidr (Apr 24, 2012)

I have historically used carolina-rig style setups, but I think the drop-shot style would give better feel for hookups, and I have a handful of the sheepshead jigs (the ones that look like football jigs) but I have not had a chance to really try them out yet.


----------



## PompChaser315 (Feb 18, 2011)

SurfRidr said:


> I have historically used carolina-rig style setups, but I think the drop-shot style would give better feel for hookups, and I have a handful of the sheepshead jigs (the ones that look like football jigs) but I have not had a chance to really try them out yet.


I picked up a few of those jigs at Avalon today in a few different sizes and I can't wait to give them a shot. Red Oak Jigs was the brand I think. I don't have much experience with catching sheepshead but they look good to me. I assume the shape of the lead is to mimic a fiddler crab? Wonder how they would work with live shrimp ?


----------

